# selling vehicle in Laredo



## Jim from Alaska (Feb 20, 2017)

Does anybody know who buys vehicles in Laredo that is fair(recommendations) or who has had good luck/a good experience selling a vehicle in Laredo?

My TIP runs out in Feb. and I don't want to keep/need a 4 wheel drive here and thanks in advance.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We sold our car to a Mexican friend.. My husband and our friend drove to Laredo went to Laredo to the free zone, sold the car and our friend got insurrance and drove back ro Oaxaca. My husband took a bus back.You do not have to go into the US to export the car, just the car place in the freezone on the Mexican side. That was a few years ago so things maybe differnt , I do not know.

We sol another car to Car Max or somethng like that but it was more complecated as we had expired California plates and we first had to get Texas plate.. I do not thik you could do that now.. but if you have a car with Texas plate you could try that.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

citlali said:


> We sold our car to a Mexican friend.. My husband and our friend drove to Laredo went to Laredo to the free zone, sold the car and our friend got insurrance and drove back ro Oaxaca. My husband took a bus back.You do not have to go into the US to export the car, just the car place in the freezone on the Mexican side. That was a few years ago so things maybe differnt , I do not know.
> 
> We sol another car to Car Max or somethng like that but it was more complecated as we had expired California plates and we first had to get Texas plate.. I do not thik you could do that now.. but if you have a car with Texas plate you could try that.


I never heard of doing that. I'd be very cautious about such a manuever- if it's not all legal with the right paperwork, the car would still be in the original owner's name at Aduana and Banjercito. If that car gets in an accident, original owner is liable if they have no proof that it was removed from Mexico under the TIP. Not to mention never being able to bring another vehicle in.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I had a good experience with texasdirectauto (.com) but it looks like they don't operate in Laredo, only Houston & Dallas areas. Depending on where you are coming from in Mexico, if you want to fly back rather than take a bus, Houston might be an option. Texasdirectauto gave me a free uber to the airport when I dropped the car off. I liked the take-it-or-leave-it no-haggling offer. Probably cost me something, but I didn't have time to mess around getting multiple offers trying to maximize. So I'd probably like Car Max too, if they're in Laredo, but I've never tried them.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

surabi said:


> I never heard of doing that. I'd be very cautious about such a manuever- if it's not all legal with the right paperwork, the car would still be in the original owner's name at Aduana and Banjercito. If that car gets in an accident, original owner is liable if they have no proof that it was removed from Mexico under the TIP. Not to mention never being able to bring another vehicle in.


It sounds like the Original Poster is planning to take the car out of Mexico and sell it on the US side of the border which is the correct way to do it.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No what we did is perfectly leagal. We went to the border exported the car and then sold it. Nothing is illegal about that actually that is what you have to do. Our friend bought a US car and then he had to import it into Mexico.. So please tell me what we did that was not correct?
The only thing is that the place you export the car is still on the Mexican side so you do not have to enter the US but it is in the free zone. As far as the Mexican aduana was concerned we had exported the car back out and we have their papers to prove it.

Surabi I may not have been clear but we exported the car and got the papers fro Banjercito and Aduana.. we are in the clear. We were lucky that someone we knew wanted to buy a US plated car.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

Jim from Alaska said:


> Does anybody know who buys vehicles in Laredo that is fair(recommendations) or who has had good luck/a good experience selling a vehicle in Laredo?
> 
> My TIP runs out in Feb. and I don't want to keep/need a 4 wheel drive here and thanks in advance.


Assuming the vehicle is marketable, drive it to a CARMAX location in San Antonio and sell it. They pay fair wholesale price, no more- no less, the $$$ is good, and you unload a burden.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

citlali said:


> No what we did is perfectly leagal. We went to the border exported the car and then sold it. Nothing is illegal about that actually that is what you have to do. Our friend bought a US car and then he had to import it into Mexico.. So please tell me what we did that was not correct?
> The only thing is that the place you export the car is still on the Mexican side so you do not have to enter the US but it is in the free zone. As far as the Mexican aduana was concerned we had exported the car back out and we have their papers to prove it.
> 
> Surabi I may not have been clear but we exported the car and got the papers fro Banjercito and Aduana.. we are in the clear. We were lucky that someone we knew wanted to buy a US plated car.


Citlali, Yes, your first post was unclear, at least to me. You didn't say anything about actually exporting the car, and getting it cleared with Aduana and Banjercito, just that you sold it in the free zone. Sorry. (I didn't actually say you had done something illegal, just stated what needed to be done to have it be legal, which I now understand you did)


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

As Jim and I have discussed, KBB has an option to request an 'Instant Cash Offer'. One will get a list of several dealerships that will/may offer you cash for your vehicle. It will generally be the lower figure shown on their 'Trade-In' value. Sometimes there will not be an offer right in Laredo but more away from the border. 

CarMax (2) in San Antonio is also a good option but/and they will also offer you their trade-in price in cash. They 'prefer' later model vehicles but will also take older ones with low miles and great condition. Written offer good for 7 days at any of their nationwide dealerships. If the vehicle is not 100% stock, they will give you a quote but will NOT buy it. I once had a pristine newer Toyota RAV4 but it had aftermarket (very stylish) wheels on it. Nada.


----------

